# Yukon Eagle Indoor Wood Furnace



## blizzard (Mar 19, 2008)

Anyone have one of these units. We are just looking at them and want to know their quality, how much they can heat (sq. feet), burn time, how cleanly they burn (smoke), etc. If you don't have a yukon eagle but have some sort of other indoor wood furnace I'd like to here info on yours too. thanks


----------



## MNfarmer (Mar 19, 2008)

I was just at the factory this morning, they are made about 4 miles from my house. They look like really good furnaces. I was looking at the Eagle 4 and the eagle 1 and both would heat 3000 sq. ft. My cousin has an Eagle 1 and loves it. If you have any questions let me know and I can see what I can find out. Otherwise call the factory and talk to Keith, he'll answer any questions you have. Good luck
PS. Forget to mention about the burning, the seem to burn really efficient. My cousin cleans his chimney maybe once every 3 years.


----------



## YCSTEVE (Mar 19, 2008)

*Super Jack*

Right now I have a Hot Blast. It cost about $1000. I burn it pretty hard and I don't feel its very efficient. I like the Yukon Super Jack and the fact that it has a round firebox. The Super Jack has a secondary heat exchanger that's something my Hot Blast dosen't have. It looks like the purchase price is about twice as much as my Hot Blast but I would gladly pay more for quality and efficiency. Another one I like is the Fire Chief. This one I have seen in action and I think its comparable to the Yukon Super Jack.


----------



## MNfarmer (Mar 19, 2008)

YCsteve, I looked at the super jack today too. Nice looking furnace, I don't think you'd go wrong with them!!


----------



## Boogieman142 (Mar 19, 2008)

Well, this is my first post so i guess its hello all. I have a Yukon eagle 1-husky 610.742 whatever u want to call it. To be technical mine is the husky model. It was installed in my house by my father when he built the house in 1980 but was used to heat a garage a few years before that. I can't really say too much bad about it, its been very relible for the entire time it is here. the house it heats is a 2800 sq. ft home and the winters around here it isn't uncommon for it to drop to 20-30 below 0*f. I have 3 kids and my significant other likes to keep it at about 75 in here. On the cold cold days it'll go for approx 4-5 hrs before it needs to be refilled. We mostly burn hardwood in it. When it finally decides to die it'll get replaced with another one but this time an eagle-2. Pm me if u need anything further on these furnaces. I highly recommend them to anyone who burns wood. oops forgot the smoke issue, as far as the smoke goes its a very light colored smoke, almost like a steam or the exhaust from your car(providing the car runs as it should).


----------



## stihltech (Mar 19, 2008)

*yukon*

Put a yukon oil/wood combo in my previous residence mid 80's. Did a fine job heating a large farmhouse on top of a hill in the snow belt of western ny. There are about 60 windmills there now.
I did have a rustout at the outlet box, but I also had a very damp basement.


----------



## WidowMaker (Mar 20, 2008)

Boogieman, 

Do you heat 24/7, how long is your heating season, how many FULL cords do you burn in a season??? TIA


----------



## blizzard (Mar 20, 2008)

yea how many cords do you guys go through in your yukon's?


----------



## stihltech (Mar 20, 2008)

*cordage*

I used about 15 face and 150 gallon of oil. Compare that to 29 face and 3 tanks.
Yukon made quite a difference in the old, drafty house.


----------



## LumberjkChamp (Mar 21, 2008)

Hey Bilzzard, I have an Englander model 28-3500 indoor wood furnace and use it to heat 2000 sqft without any supplemental heating systems. I have no compliants with it. Winter temps. here can stay below zero for extended periods of time and it performs well- most of the time so well I have to shut it down. As far as visible smoke and emissions there really aren't any except at startup when I really push it to get going- a very clean burn overall. I start burning at the end of Sept and finish at the end of May. I average about 7-8 full cords of one year seasoned mixed hardwood- I'm just finishing 6 1/2. I've read about and looked at the Yukon Super Jack's and I really like them- you can't go wrong. I hope I could help.


----------



## blizzard (Mar 22, 2008)

thanks everyone


----------



## blizzard (Mar 25, 2008)

hey I forgot to ask what kinds of burn times you get?


----------



## reaperman (Mar 25, 2008)

MNfarmer said:


> I was just at the factory this morning, they are made about 4 miles from my house. They look like really good furnaces. I was looking at the Eagle 4 and the eagle 1 and both would heat 3000 sq. ft. My cousin has an Eagle 1 and loves it. If you have any questions let me know and I can see what I can find out. Otherwise call the factory and talk to Keith, he'll answer any questions you have. Good luck
> PS. Forget to mention about the burning, the seem to burn really efficient. My cousin cleans his chimney maybe once every 3 years.




What part of central Mn are these furnaces manufactured? I also live in the area, but had no idea they were made around here.


----------



## MNfarmer (Mar 25, 2008)

They are made in Palisade, about 25 miles northeast of Aitkin. PM me if you have anymore questions.


----------



## ktm rider (Mar 25, 2008)

I looked at those when I first built my house. They seemed to be well made but the wood needs to be cuts pretty small to fit inside the firebox. that is why I went a different route.


----------



## blizzard (Mar 26, 2008)

burn times?


----------



## MNfarmer (Mar 26, 2008)

i would guess 8-10 hours depending on wood quality and the size of our house


----------



## Boogieman142 (Mar 27, 2008)

heating season, from october till april-may depends on weather. Burn time varies with what wood u use outside temp, etc... running with versatrol wide open and outside temp around -20f it will last about 4-5 hrs with 72f inside temp. weather like now thats around 40 during the day and 20 at night it will last around 7-8 hrs at 72f inside at night, during the day usually doesn't need any but i keep coals going. we burn 5-6 full cord a year and no fuel. The fuel was nice so u can go on a vacation in the winter but otherwise it was only used to light the wood when some of my household members could not get a fire going. now all we burn in it is wood, no fuel oil. i have replaced the heat exchanger once b/c the outlet box rotted out but i also have a damp basement, put in a dehumidifier and has been fine since. any other questions just ask. and thats in a 2900 sq. ft house, mostly ash and soft maple we burn. yes i do heat 24/7 i use this furnace for a/c in the summer also. wood does not need to be that small we burn it in 22" length, the door is 11"x10" so a fairly large chunk can be put in.


----------



## dlk (Mar 28, 2008)

It is my first solid fuel furnace so I don't have anything to compare it to but, I really like my Newmac. It might be another one for you to look into.


----------



## Boogieman142 (Apr 2, 2008)

thing i never liked about newmac is the wood/oil are burned in a separate chamber, i like the oil in the same one as the wood to light the wood. but newmac has a pretty good name going for them too.


----------



## ktm rider (Apr 3, 2008)

Boogieman142 said:


> thing i never liked about newmac is the wood/oil are burned in a separate chamber, i like the oil in the same one as the wood to light the wood. but newmac has a pretty good name going for them too.



That is handy bit it causes all kinds of problems down the road. One of the biggest issues with a set up like that is that the oil burner nozzle will easily get plugged up with ash/creosote. etc not to mention the electrodes. I think this is why most manufacturers are going with the separate chamber.


----------



## Boogieman142 (Apr 4, 2008)

well the yukon ones have a separate thimble that the oil is injected into then it is fired into the chamber after. I've never had a problem with the nozzle or theelectrodes since i got the furnace 30 years ago.


----------



## CrappieKeith (Jan 12, 2009)

I agree that most of those older wood/oils had burner issues.
Yukon's burner is not located in the firebox yet it does shoot a flame into the box to light the wood.
I have some expierence with them for 11 years now and I find that a general tune like any other oil furnace and your good to go.


----------

